# The $20,000 Dog (hunting joke)



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Guy calls up his friend and invites him out to hunt ducks on the lake. They go out and immediately the guy starts bragging about his new dog. "Check this out," he says, He takes his slingshot and nails a duck flying by, which drops like a stone. He tells his dog to fetch, and it runs ACROSS THE SURFACE of the lake and retrieves the duck, all while not even getting wet. "Well, whaddya think?!!" He asks his buddy, excitedly. "Meh," his friend says and nothing else. "Wait, you gotta see this again," guy says. He shoots another duck, same thing, dog runs on the top of the water and brings back the duck without getting wet. "Meh," the friend says again and shrugs. "You know," the guy says, "I paid $20,000 for this dog, he can run on water, and you're not even impressed. What gives?" His friend replies, "You know, I didn't want to get you down, but you just paid $20,000 for a dog that can't even swim!"


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Old hunting and fishing jokes are by far some of the best. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

What did the farmer say when his dog fell off a cliff?

Dog gone

😋


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

cpu_melt_down said:


> What did the farmer say when his dog fell off a cliff?
> 
> Dog gone
> 
> 😋


Groan!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

what do you call a deer without any eyes,,,,,

no eye deer


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

What do you call a dead deer with no eyes?

Still no eye deer.


Sorry….


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Haha, good ones!

A deer hunter asked his Pastor if it was a sin to hunt on Sunday. “From what I hear about your aim,” said the Pastor, “It’s a sin for you to hunt anytime.”


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

spewing said:


> What do you call a dead deer with no eyes?
> 
> Still no eye deer.
> 
> ...


even better lol


----------

